# Dilemma....St Croix in Feb or Residences at Crane end of May?



## Egret1986 (Jul 28, 2011)

We're really looking to get away during the winter to a nice warm spot on the beach.  Yesterday, I found a Chenay Bay 1BR for Feb.  Last night I found a 1BR for the Crane for the end of May.  Both are confirmed.  We can only do one of these.  I'm leaning towards going somewhere warm in Feb.  The May date is really close to my sons' graduations and preparing to send them off to college.  

I'm leaning towards St Croix in Feb, but the Crane in May keeps gnawing at me.  Other than both being in the Caribbean, they are completely different vacation experiences from what I can tell.

We've never been to either of these locations, and I am also very interested in a winter week Jan-Mar in Aruba if that were to present itself.  Never been to Aruba either.  I don't even know if a winter 2012 exchange is possible at this point for Aruba.

If you could do only one of these locations for a week away, what would you choose and why?  Thanks!


----------



## Anne S (Jul 28, 2011)

I have been to both St. Croix and Barbados (twice, for each islands). I have also stayed at Chenay Beach Resort--in a studio, not a one bedroom but I saw the interior of the one bedroom, and it is very small. The beach at Chenay isn't the best, but the resort is convenient to Christiansted. In St. Croix, I much prefer Carambola Beach Resort.

For both Chenay and Crane you would need a car. Driving in Barbados is on the left, if that is an issue for you. Personally, I would choose the Crane for the reosrt itself (haven't stayed there, but toured it). It is gorgeous, with one of the best beaches in the Caribbean. And if you go in May, you can always tell your son that it is his graduation present ...


----------



## Janann (Jul 28, 2011)

*What do you like to do on vacation?*

I have never been to St. Croix, but I was at the Residences at the Crane in July 2010, and I just got back from Divi Village in Aruba.  They are similar and different.  Tell us about what you like to do on vacation, and then it will be easier to answer your question.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Thank you for sharing your thoughts on these two areas.*



Anne S said:


> I have been to both St. Croix and Barbados (twice, for each islands). I have also stayed at Chenay Beach Resort--in a studio, not a one bedroom but I saw the interior of the one bedroom, and it is very small. The beach at Chenay isn't the best, but the resort is convenient to Christiansted. In St. Croix, I much prefer Carambola Beach Resort.
> 
> For both Chenay and Crane you would need a car. Driving in Barbados is on the left, if that is an issue for you. Personally, I would choose the Crane for the reosrt itself (haven't stayed there, but toured it). It is gorgeous, with one of the best beaches in the Caribbean. And if you go in May, you can always tell your son that it is his graduation present ...




I'm supposed to be saving money for the twins' upcoming college.  They keep complaining that we're spending all their potential tuition money on unimportant vacations.  

My husband and I were supposed to go to the Crane this past April.  Things got messed up with the reservation and we didn't go.  Fortunately, we had enough notice so that airfares had not been bought.  The Crane looks like an awesome place.


----------



## Anne S (Jul 30, 2011)

Egret1986 said:


> I'm supposed to be saving money for the twins' upcoming college.  They keep complaining that we're spending all their potential tuition money on unimportant vacations.
> 
> Kids ... what do they know, anyway? Just tell them that no vacation is unimportant, and get thee to the Crane. They'll come around to your point of view once they see the place.


----------



## joycapecod (Jul 30, 2011)

Egret1986 said:


> We're really looking to get away during the winter to a nice warm spot on the beach.  Yesterday, I found a Chenay Bay 1BR for Feb.  Last night I found a 1BR for the Crane for the end of May.  Both are confirmed.  We can only do one of these.  I'm leaning towards going somewhere warm in Feb.  The May date is really close to my sons' graduations and preparing to send them off to college.
> 
> I'm leaning towards St Croix in Feb, but the Crane in May keeps gnawing at me.  Other than both being in the Caribbean, they are completely different vacation experiences from what I can tell.
> 
> ...



Have been to both St. Croix (have family that used to live there) and to Barbados. St Croix is a US Territory and the US $ is the currency. Barbados is an independent country and they have their own $, but the US $ is accepted with Barbados change being received back.

Both islands drive on the left, with St Croix having the better roads.  Both have lovely beaches, excellent restaurants and much to do. They will each be a unique experience. Barbados is a "foreign" country, whereas St Croix is not.

If it were my vacation, living in New England I would prefer to go in February, if only for one week to have a respite from the cold. Now, having said that, I have highlighted the comment about the May date since you state it is close to your son's graduation. I am one that does not do well with pressure and having to plan a graduation party and be on vacation close to the same time would not work well for me.

In any event I am certain you will enjoy either vacation.

Joy


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 30, 2011)

*The kids aren't coming.*



Anne S said:


> Egret1986 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm supposed to be saving money for the twins' upcoming college.  They keep complaining that we're spending all their potential tuition money on unimportant vacations.
> ...


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Respite from the cold is the motivation for St. Croix.  There's really no other draw.*



joycapecod said:


> Have been to both St. Croix (have family that used to live there) and to Barbados. St Croix is a US Territory and the US $ is the currency. Barbados is an independent country and they have their own $, but the US $ is accepted with Barbados change being received back.
> 
> Both islands drive on the left, with St Croix having the better roads.  Both have lovely beaches, excellent restaurants and much to do. They will each be a unique experience. Barbados is a "foreign" country, whereas St Croix is not.
> 
> ...



The high end accommodations and beach are the motivations for the Crane.

I've kept both reservations, hoping to make a decision.

We really aren't able to use both weeks, but at this point I'm not willing to let either go.

The kids aren't in to the whole big graduation party thing, so I don't really expect that to add pressure.  

The pressure right now is choosing colleges, and if they end up going away to college, getting them both packed up and on their way and us dealing with the "empty nest".


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Being together just the two of us, relaxing, snorkeling and enjoying the beach*



Janann said:


> I have never been to St. Croix, but I was at the Residences at the Crane in July 2010, and I just got back from Divi Village in Aruba.  They are similar and different.  Tell us about what you like to do on vacation, and then it will be easier to answer your question.



These are the main motivations for us. 

St. Croix's big draw for us right now is the time frame.  By February, winter has taken its toll and this is an opportunity to go somewhere warm and tropical.  It really wouldn't have been a consideration otherwise.

Now if I had thought to check the availability at exactly 10 months out for the Crane in February, then there would be no question.  

As far as Aruba, everything I've heard sounds like somewhere we would want to go; however, I'm unsure what the chances would be in finding something in the winter/early spring at this late date.  

We always planned our vacations way in advance.  But right now, I can't really think of vacations any later than May until we determine where our kids will be going to college and getting them settled in.

We're just beginning to get nervous about this huge event coming up.  We still need a vacation though!


----------



## Janann (Jul 30, 2011)

*Choices, choices*

Residences at the Crane:  beautiful resort, with lots of little things to see around the sprawling resort, including the views from the cliffs.  The best snorkeling day trip I've ever taken was www.coolrunningsbarbados.com.  I'm not aware of any walk-out snorkeling in Barbados, but its possible it exists.

Aruba:  Very good walk-out snorkeling is available at Arashi Beach, and you can get there with a rental car or by bus.  The bus stops right at the parking lot.  We took an afternoon snorkel trip with www.jolly-pirates.com, and it was good, but not as great as Cool Runnings.  There are a number of different places for walk-out snorkeling in Aruba that are mentioned on the internet, including the day trip to all-inclusive DePalm Island.

I would go back to either place in a heartbeat.


----------



## GregT (Jul 31, 2011)

Its a tough choice -- personally, I would give the nod to the Crane, due to the scarcity of being able to visit (I understand its one of the toughest trades -- but I don't use RCI much and perhaps it is not?)

Good luck with your decision -- and if you release the Crane, can you let TUGgers know what day and time you'll be setting it free?   

Best,

Greg


----------



## JudyH (Jul 31, 2011)

I have been to both islands.  The Crane is really hard to get into.

St. Croix in Feb. is warm, warmer than where you live probably, but not hot.  I was there in early March and the water was cool for me, and we had some cloudy days.

I also did a  Caribbean cruise in late Jan, early Feb and it was cool and cloudy much of the time, except as we got further south, think Antigua, water was still cool.    I wouldn't do that again.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Thank you, Judy.  This is very, very helpful and a big consideration.*



JudyH said:


> I have been to both islands.  The Crane is really hard to get into.
> 
> St. Croix in Feb. is warm, warmer than where you live probably, but not hot.  I was there in early March and the water was cool for me, and we had some cloudy days.
> 
> ...



I've kept both The Crane and St. Croix.  I was ready to pull the trigger and buy airfares to St. Croix because a nice break from winter sounded so great.  However, when we were in the Bahamas the first week of April two years ago, the water was actually cold when we went snorkeling.  I was going to buy the airfares Friday because it was so tempting.  This just came up tonight and is also a consideration.  I haven't seen this one before.  It looks like a bulk spacebank.  The airfares are cheaper than the other two and flights shorter.

Sol Meliá Vacation Club at Gran Meliá Puerto Rico I (#7597) 
Sector Coco Beach, ,  
Río Grande, PR 00745 USA

I put a mid-May week on hold.  No reviews on TUG.  Only one review on RCI, which gave it 5 stars.  It has an option AI.  Maybe I can get some more info here on TUG on this resort.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 3, 2011)

*Check one thing out*



Egret1986 said:


> We're really looking to get away during the winter to a nice warm spot on the beach.  Yesterday, I found a Chenay Bay 1BR for Feb.  Last night I found a 1BR for the Crane for the end of May.  Both are confirmed.  We can only do one of these.  I'm leaning towards going somewhere warm in Feb.  The May date is really close to my sons' graduations and preparing to send them off to college.
> 
> I'm leaning towards St Croix in Feb, but the Crane in May keeps gnawing at me.  Other than both being in the Caribbean, they are completely different vacation experiences from what I can tell.
> 
> ...



It has been about 6 years, but St. Croix had a high rate of crime at one time.  You might research that.   We just returned from Barbados (2nd time) and loved everything about it.  First, the citizens are so friendly and smart; the country has really developed and has brand new airport; we felt so very comfortable wherever we went -- quite upscale.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Thank you, Cathy; yes, I had already read something about the crime*



Cathyb said:


> It has been about 6 years, but St. Croix had a high rate of crime at one time.  You might research that.   We just returned from Barbados (2nd time) and loved everything about it.  First, the citizens are so friendly and smart; the country has really developed and has brand new airport; we felt so very comfortable wherever we went -- quite upscale.



It was a posting by a very knowledgeable former TUGGER, JohnF.  

I appreciate your post.  Looks like we might be going to Barbados!


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Update*

Tuggers are so very helpful!

Didn't go to St Croix in February and didn't go to The Crane in May; but we managed to get an April week for 2013 at The Residences at the Crane!  We're keeping this one!  Airfares bought!   We're combining it with a week in Miami first.  It will be a 30th anniversary celebration for my husband and I.  Probably won't do a whole lot of exploring while in Barbados.  We're looking for rest, relaxation and spending time together in a beautiful place!

Just emailed the resort to find out about assignment of unit for exchangers and if we can upgrade to a unit with an infinity pool.  

Today it is 86 degrees in Barbados!  Ahhhhhh!  Sounds great!


----------



## Anne S (Dec 3, 2012)

Congratulations! I am so jealous! May I ask what you used for the trade?


----------



## Chrisky (Dec 3, 2012)

Congratulations, you'll love Barbados, and April is a great time of year.  We've been going to Barbados for quite some time and love it.  
You might consider renting a car, even for a few days, as The Crane is a little off the beaten track.  If you don't feel comfortable driving on the other side of the road, the taxi drivers in Barbados are excellent and an island tour can be negotiated with them.
You wouldn't want to snorkel off the beach at the Crane, but there are other beaches in Barbados where that it possible.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Dec 20, 2012)

The Crane is fabulous.  Congratulations.  I would love to go there again.


----------

